# rockwell 15" d.p. (15-081)



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

i picked this drill press up the other day for $40. a pretty good deal. i knew it needed a couple things for sure, a new belt, and a return spring. i have been trying to find the manual online. found a few for about $15, but i was really hoping to find a free download. 

the belt was easy to find down the street at napa. but as far as the return spring, do i need the rockwell parts, or can i just make another spring assembly work on this machine?

also i found that the motor mount has a crack in it. it's not going to break off or anything, but i think it's causing some vibration. thinking i should just weld it, but i wanted to hear a few thoughts on what some of you would do.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet! I don't see how someone could get rid of something like that for only 40 dollars. You would probably get more if you scrapped the thing. Great find man. I think you could just weld the cracked part. It won't interfere with anything like wiring or what ever.
Try and see if you can find what the spring assembly looks like for this one, and try to find one thats really close.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

You got a great buy! The broken motor mount looks like an easy welding repair. The return spring might be hard to adapt from something else. You can see if Rockwell/Delta still has one available through these guys: http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/ They probably have parts diagrams, too.

For a manual, try OWWM. If the DP is old enough, they may have one in their archives at http://vintagemachinery.org/home.aspx

Bill


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

I would weld it. 


It's beyond me why a company would charge for an owner's manual, specially when they can make them available (as many do) for download on line.

Here is the Rockwell customer service site:



https://www.rockwelltools.com/US/Support.aspx


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

As Bill recommended, OWWM is a great source.

Here's a manual : http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=2548
Here's a Parts List: http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3503

That's a great drill press at a "you suck" price! The return spring shouldn't be that hard to locate. I see parts listed on eBay and the classified section of the OWWM site all the time. Take your time restoring it and you should have a drill press that will outlive you. Nice score!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.locknstitch.com/CastIronWelding.htm

Above is a cautionary read.........obviously the co. has an agenda.Considering their position in the industry however its worth understanding.And it is a viable process for some things.

General rambling:

Preheat and postheat are the rediculously important.And should be understood and followed irespective of the process.Bazing and/or tig with Aluminum Bronze rod is our go-to methods.Cleanliness before/during/after is paramount.CI has critical issues when welding,don't compound these by having anything less than perfectly clean parts.IOWs paint & oil just won't do,it has to be completely removed.

Diagnosing CI cracks is alot like auto body work in that,you have to look at a damaged fender and try to recreate the opposite in its repair.IOWs how/why this part got crunched in will lead you to its straightening.Your CI cracked because of ?...Figuring this out is the first step to repair.Understanding the expansion characteristics of CI during the welding/brazing process is a skill that some see clear as a bell and others never get it.......sorta like panel beating on a car.BW


PS,There are some slight definition issues between Brazing and welding.In the UK brazing IS welding.Just sayin to make sure you have clear understanding of the terms & processes.

Edit to add;forgot I had this bookmarked

http://www.muggyweld.com/castiron.html


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

BW, I know nothing about welding but thanks for the read. I learn a little every day on this site. Nice find with the DP, I have no doubt you'll have her running like a gem in no time. That return spring area looks just like most DP's I've seen. I'm sure you'll have no problems and maybe even find one that's not old Rockwell that'll work. Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been looking for some of these parts out of curiosity. One site selling these shows this manual covers several DP models. 

"This is a reproduction, not a photocopy, of an original Rockwell Bench & Floor 15 inch Drill Press Instruction and Parts Manual. This manual covers models 15-067, 15-068, 15-077, 15-078, 15-080, 15-081, 15-086. "

I looked under ereplacementparts.com and it sells parts for the 67-68-77 and 78. The DP diagrams are all the same and are all possibly interchangeable. Problem is some parts are obsolete and the return spring isn't shown. It's part #70 on the exploded diagram. They do have the tension housing and nut available, but the housing is in the $60.00 range. It looks old school for sure, they have a photo of it. You might go to that site and see if the exploded view is even remotely similar to your 081, if it is it might be a good lead for you. Ereaplacementparts.com might even be able to help you find one. I've been lucky with them for parts. Otherwise I'd maybe contact Delta and see if they have anything for you.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Service Net the parts replacement division of Delta-Porter cable doesn't list the 081 but under the 078 it shows the return spring as no longer available and to contact the service department. You can get to them on the Delta-Porter Cable website.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Gus,

If I'm looking at thepicture correctly, that's a mounting ear to the motor itself that's broken, correct? That would be steel and easy to weld. Bevel the cracked edges on a grinder a bit and then MIG welding would work great, or even gas (watch that the heat doesn't get to the motor) or stick welding if the metal is thick enough (or the guy doing the welding is good enough).

Now if it's a mount on the DP itself, then you are dealing with cast iron. Like BWSmith wrote, that's a whole different kettle of fish.

It might be a good idea to find out why that broke off. Do all four mounting pads of the motor align with the DP okay? Or maybe the previous owner was running the DP with only two bolts holding the motor on or something like that.

Bill


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks everyone for the info. 

the crack is in the steel plate on the motor itself so welding is no problem. but thanks for the info BW. never knew that about cast iron. 

the motor is only bolted on with 2 bolts directly to the pivoting bracket which allows for belt-tensioning. my bench top delta has the same system, but it includes a metal bracket that spans across all of the bolt holes on the motor bracket. so i decided i will weld it and add the extra bracket.

i also decided to remove the pulleys and clean everything out. should i replace the pulley bearing? it seems to be fine but while i am here i guess i should consider it.

i will check the links to see about the spring...


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Duh,I thought it was a cast part that motor mounted to.

Stress riser in the forming process?In any case thats an easypeasy fix.Good luck,BW


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

welded the crack, and added the extra plate the other day. plus i cleaned the pulley, etc. but i just re-installed the original bearing since it seemed just fine. runs nice and smooth now. 

still no return spring. just have not looked into it yet.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks pretty good... FWIW, I would at the very least prime and paint that bracket. I am not sure about your location, but here in coastal TX, there is a lot of salt spray in the air, and an untreated weld like that will rust quick...


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's surprising that they hung the whole weight of the motor (plus belt tensioning stresses) on that one small bracket. Putting a four-hole mounting plate on the motor is a good idea.

You are making good progress!

Bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Is this the weld?*

Can't quite figure this out. Is it just an unground weld? :blink: bill


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

yep, that's the weld. unground. a quick job.

i am considering taking it apart again and painting the whole thing, so if i do i will clean that up.


----------



## vmacedo (Sep 24, 2015)

Gus,

Did you find that pulley bearing?

I have the same drill press and I have some play between the bearing (part 49) and the Spindle Sleeve (part 48). 

Can you please let me know where I can get parts for the Rockwell drill press?

Any help is welcome.

Regards,

Victor


----------



## Radomire (Oct 8, 2015)

I bought this exact drill press two months ago. Didn't get it for $40 thought... a bit more. I did eventually find the manual online for free. Mine was in pretty good shape except something in the spindle makes the chuck wobble... about a 16th of an inch out. I'd like to figure out what part makes it do that, if its a bearing or what not.


----------



## vmacedo (Sep 24, 2015)

Radomire,

I have not taken a part the lower part of mine, I will look into this weekend.

If you find a place for parts, please let me know. 

Do you have a play on the upper pulley? I don't know if that movement is norma.

Regards,

Victor


----------



## Radomire (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi vmacedo,

Yes I have play on the upper pulley, not side to side, but up and down play. I'm assuming thats normal, it doesn't seem to be causing the problem of the chuck wobbling as it does.. it think its something else. 

I haven't found anywhere to get parts aside from ebay, there are a few parts out there for this model

Best of Luck, I'm awaiting more pictures!


----------



## twanglingJack (May 18, 2017)

I just picked up a 15-081 on Craigslist. Look forward to posting and sharing my findings.


----------



## twanglingJack (May 18, 2017)

*Rockwell DP 15-081*

Picked this up on Craigslist here in Chicago area for $50. Needed a fair amount of cleaning and rust removal from the post, base and table. Came with a Jacobs JT33 3/8" chuck, which appears in good condition. The return spring appeared broken but it just needed to bet set correctly (the instruction manual doesn't make this immediately clear). All it really needed were the spindle bearings ($12), elbow grease and some Rustoleum.


----------



## twanglingJack (May 18, 2017)

*More images here*

Cleaned up nicely. I learned a few things and now have a great machine.


----------

